# So Is this the new and improved version of a help desk



## dabuddha (Feb 16, 2005)

well it sounded good to me, anyway, it said to post so post i shall, found the website way to early in the morning while trying to get GrandMA to work wirelesly with my Dell Axim,. So, well thats most of my story, a first year lighting student and a microsoft instructor is the rest of it.


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2005)

hey welcome to controlbooth.com

well... i guess it is kinda like a help desk, but it's a round desk, where everyone helps everyone else... granted there are people arround here who do have more experience then others, often everyone will learn the most from inexperienced people who find a new way to fix a problem.

I am glad you found the site and hope you find it useful and feel free to add your ideas to any of the threads.

-Welcome!
-The official welcome wagon (part 1)


----------



## avkid (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow,you have a GrandMA at a college!! So jealous. Welcome to Controlbooth.
-the OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (still part 1 of 2)


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 16, 2005)

dabuddha said:


> a microsoft instructor is the rest of it.




MCT?


----------



## dabuddha (Feb 17, 2005)

Not really,, i just instruct military personal on microsoft office suite at the local aif force base.


----------



## thebikingtechie (Nov 26, 2007)

We have a better sense of humor then a help desk. Also you'll recieve more help here than from a help desk.

Welcome.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 27, 2007)

And we also have a huge database, unlike many help desks (use the search tool to find old answers). Welcome aboard!


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2007)

I, However, have bad Breath, and the poor social skills necessary for a job at a real help desk. 

Welcome Aboard! Ask lot's of questions and post lots of answers!


----------



## Logos (Nov 27, 2007)

Guys, did you all realise that dabuddha signed on in 2005 made four posts and we haven't heard from him or her since until thebikingtech commented.
Wake up Van you're asleep man.


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2007)

Logos said:


> *************
> Wake up Van you're asleep man.


Well, Um, Er, Oh Yeah? Well at least I read all the posts in the thread. < I just didn't look at the dates>


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

That's it I'm going to do something about this...


----------

